# Lyft introduces “Booked Time”



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

There used to be only “Online time”. Today I noticed they now also show booked time or the time you are actually running a trip.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

They’ll probably use this as a reason to pay drivers less than 25¢ a mile in the future.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lol remember this is the same company that will again ask for our help..... they cried foul when they get enforced.... they pushed too far


AvisDeene said:


> They'll probably use this as a reason to pay drivers less than 25¢ a mile in the future.


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 17, 2015)

AvisDeene said:


> They'll probably use this as a reason to pay drivers less than 25¢ a mile in the future.


This is entirely what they intend to do.

"The new pay structure would ensure drivers make $21 an hour, but only when they have a rider in their car or are on their way to pick up a passenger. "
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-n...hour-minimum-wage-drivers-california-n1047731


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

New pay structure is a sham. Booked time is a bunch of bs.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> New pay structure is a sham. Booked time is a bunch of bs.


Agreed. I make $90/hour on Booked time.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

TPAMB said:


> There used to be only "Online time". Today I noticed they now also show booked time or the time you are actually running a trip.


Where

Nvm I set it on dashboard

Is it still 14 hours online time or no


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Judas Iscariot said:


> This is entirely what they intend to do.
> 
> "The new pay structure would ensure drivers make $21 an hour, but only when they have a rider in their car or are on their way to pick up a passenger. "
> https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-n...hour-minimum-wage-drivers-california-n1047731


Excuse me! The new pay structure? The pay structure that is the enforceable law in C.A or the pay structure proposed by Uber and laughed at by labor lawyers, the state, and district attorney's? Please clarify. Which pay structure will be legally binding?

*Last-minute AB5 amendment empowers city attorney to sue Uber for labor violations*


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

There are jobs that pay a wage, there are jobs that pay a commission, some jobs even pay base plus commission.
Here's a wild idea, don't work at a job where you don't like the pay structure.
Quit whining and get a job that let's you do what you like and pays you how you want to be paid.
Pull up your big boy britches, quit crying and take care of yourself.
Definitely quit wasting your time and ours complaining here where nobody has any power to change anything.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> There are jobs that pay a wage, there are jobs that pay a commission, some jobs even pay base plus commission.
> Here's a wild idea, don't work at a job where you don't like the pay structure.
> Quit whining and get a job that let's you do what you like and pays you how you want to be paid.
> Pull up your big boy britches, quit crying and take care of yourself.
> Definitely quit wasting your time and ours complaining here where nobody has any power to change anything.


You should take your own advice. If you don't like the complaining, quit wasting your time in the threads that deal with it. And for the record, if people didn't complain, we wouldn't have a minimum wage, 40 hour work weeks, benefits and many other things that are now required due to the people of the pasts complaints.

Nothing wrong with people voicing their displeasure at greedy corporate scum who view their employees as slaves.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Judas Iscariot said:


> This is entirely what they intend to do.
> 
> "The new pay structure would ensure drivers make $21 an hour, but only when they have a rider in their car or are on their way to pick up a passenger. "
> https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-n...hour-minimum-wage-drivers-california-n1047731


they think their sneaky slipping it in there quitly


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> There are jobs that pay a wage, there are jobs that pay a commission, some jobs even pay base plus commission.
> Here's a wild idea, don't work at a job where you don't like the pay structure.
> Quit whining and get a job that let's you do what you like and pays you how you want to be paid.
> Pull up your big boy britches, quit crying and take care of yourself.
> Definitely quit wasting your time and ours complaining here where nobody has any power to change anything.


Here's a wild idea. The United States has employment laws and regulations as a result of learning from the past where employees were exploited.....because they could be. Here's a wild idea.......put in laws and regulations that no longer allow companies to pay under minimum wage, that require employees to supply their own resources to make the company money, to put into law that employees are insured (just think of some of the deaths, muggings, fights that have been in the news for drivers), and the list goes on. Yes the US is lawless when it comes to corporations that have enough money and connections to call the shots. This does not mean, however, that we aren't going to justifiably "whine" as you put it. For now there is freedom of speech which is usually protected but as the US becomes more and more lawless I can see that freedom also going to wayside. Bottom line mate.......last I looked the company was based in and benefited from the United States and in return the least we can expect is that they follow the laws and regulations of the country.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Pull up your big boy britches, quit crying and take care of yourself.


Who Cried? I pulled up my big boy britches and California supported the cause to pimp slap my foe! The only possible player crying is the laid off employees in engineering this week. Others I saw with my own eyes ? crying by the alley behind HQ, saying by the time they can legally sell their stock option it's nothing compared to what they calculated. I read more crying was done upstairs by the lawyers Dara hired. The were crying ? and begging Dara to come to a compromise before Gavin signs the damn paper in the next few days. Few free market guys from Georgia cried ?, that democracy is still working. So at the end I will not cry for Uber. I will move on, take no schedule, let them deal with begging drivers to stay. Ohh please you don't ? cry!
For the C.A drivers, retroactive settlement check, yes we will cry, tears of overwhelming joy that it's retroactive. ????


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I still say you knew what it was when you started. If you don't like it get a real job. 
Regardless, whining here like a sorority pity party won't do anything. Talk directly to your lawmakers if you want the law changed.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

In other news, restaurants will now only pay cooks when people order food.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Judas Iscariot said:


> This is entirely what they intend to do.
> 
> "The new pay structure would ensure drivers make $21 an hour, but only when they have a rider in their car or are on their way to pick up a passenger. "
> https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-n...hour-minimum-wage-drivers-california-n1047731


If paying you on way to pax, you will be forced to go the way gps tells you, no deviation and don't make a wrong turn.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

AvisDeene said:


> They'll probably use this as a reason to pay drivers less than 25¢ a mile in the future.


Most definitely


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Talk directly to your lawmakers if you want the law changed.


They did and they did.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> New pay structure is a sham. Booked time is a bunch of bs.


"Land Of The Fee...Home Of The Slave"



nonononodrivethru said:


> In other news, restaurants will now only pay cooks when people order food.


Excellent analogy.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

This will be their way of combatting the driver's claim to only making $3.00 an hour. They will say the driver as an Independent contractor is free to go where they may find more rides and increase the "booked" time, which will in turn increase profits. I kind of like the idea of seeing the ratio of time with a passenger to time without. It will be another tool to use to increase my efficiency at making money.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I still say you knew what it was when you started. If you don't like it get a real job.
> Regardless, whining here like a sorority pity party won't do anything. Talk directly to your lawmakers if you want the law changed.


Wait! Whaaat! Talk to my lawmakers if I want the law changed? I'm fine with AB5. You talk to your lawmakers. I knew what I got into, So did Dara then. So now that it's time for the hammer to come down I am not backing Dara or the shareholders. Like you say we knew what we got into. For me it's ? popcorn and entertainment at this point.



Woohaa said:


> They did and they did.


He hasn't turned on the TV this year, doesn't have google search, and does not read the news section on here. He just makes random comments that I don't know how to respond to, or don't know what to think.



nonononodrivethru said:


> In other news, restaurants will now only pay cooks when people order food.


More details on the story. Minimum wage has been abolished to make America great again. From now fast food workers can work for food. No more having to pay them.  If they don't like it they can go get a real job, says the reporter.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Th


Kevin Kargel said:


> There are jobs that pay a wage, there are jobs that pay a commission, some jobs even pay base plus commission.
> Here's a wild idea, don't work at a job where you don't like the pay structure.
> Quit whining and get a job that let's you do what you like and pays you how you want to be paid.
> Pull up your big boy britches, quit crying and take care of yourself.
> Definitely quit wasting your time and ours complaining here where nobody has any power to change anything.


The power to change things is what's at stake. 
It's kind of hard when a company like Uber, who sets a precedent that companies can control all aspects of independent contractors. 
These companies NEED to be controlled or else ALL of labor will be effected.



I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Wait! Whaaat! Talk to my lawmakers if I want the law changed? I'm fine with AB5. You talk to your lawmakers. I knew what I got into, So did Dara then. So now that it's time for the hammer to come down I am not backing Dara or the shareholders. Like you say we knew what we got into. For me it's ? popcorn and entertainment at this point.
> 
> 
> He hasn't turned on the TV this year, doesn't have google search, and does not read the news section on here. He just makes random comments that I don't know how to respond to, or don't know what to think.
> ...


I heard amazon will be paying with access to ebooks and movies made in the 50s.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> Th
> 
> The power to change things is what's at stake.
> It's kind of hard when a company like Uber, who sets a precedent that companies can control all aspects of independent contractors.
> ...


I love 50's movies. Might just change gigs and leaver F. U. ber and join Amazon. If I can get prime free shipping with that it's about the same pay as my current gig.?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Still no clock about how many online hours you used l or how many hours or mins left of the 6 hour break


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> I love 50's movies. Might just change gigs and leaver F. U. ber and join Amazon. If I can get prime free shipping with that it's about the same pay as my current gig.?


Lol yup $14.22 a month is basically what full time drivers are making.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

On a serious note. I saw the booked time just a few days ago on Lyft. I was thinking about it and can only assume it’s now available for legal implication. They tried to propose pay based on booked time, offer rejected. But I think its a part of there legal defense, at least for outside C.A. Is booked time showing outside of C.A drivers?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

DexNex said:


> Agreed. I make $90/hour on Booked time.
> 
> View attachment 355479


That's not bad pay for 25.90 hours; but still, you are ****ing your car up to get it. Lol


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> There used to be only "Online time". Today I noticed they now also show booked time or the time you are actually running a trip.


Well when are we gonna start getting paid for their orders to be online by a certain time to accept a scheduled trip? I don't work for free, and they send me out 15 minutes early for the pickup usually


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Excuse me! The new pay structure? The pay structure that is the enforceable law in C.A or the pay structure proposed by Uber and laughed at by labor lawyers, the state, and district attorney's? Please clarify. Which pay structure will be legally binding?
> 
> *Last-minute AB5 amendment empowers city attorney to sue Uber for labor violations*


The one that legally pays us the least of course.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

they want u to kill your self by showing you how much of your life you've wasted. God that difference is depressing. Who told them I wanted to know this?


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

So very depressing. No lyft I didn't make $34 an hour. I made a pathetic $13 cuz your pissing off your pax.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Still no clock about how many online hours you used l or how many hours or mins left of the 6 hour break


Lyft hasn't ever had a timer in Chicago
Uber will time you out at 10 hours
inside city limits. 
I run em both and stop the one I'm not using. No matter how hard I try though I always end up making more on uber. 
They have flat rate surges here and
lyft's got the personal power zones
The rates were cut 2 times on us but somehow I'm still making the 
same cash as before. Idk how but I am..


----------

